# Disappointment: 2016 (New) Maxima Styling



## tim414 (Jun 4, 2015)

As the title states, the new Maxima styling is a FLOP. 

The design team should either be fired or, the person or persons whose responsibility was to guide the styling process should be FIRED.

The group which prevented the 2016 Maxima from looking ANYTHING like the concept vehicle made a TERRIBLE decision; A HORRID MISTAKE; a multi-million dollar flop.

Nissan had a BEAUTIFUL design/concept vehicle which to start from.

WHY could they not stick to that style? I thought Nissan wanted to sell cars? The concept car was a HIT. It would have been a home run.

Instead, the folks at Nissan bring us something that looks like it's wondering what the hell it is.

It's down right UGLY.

I was excited; I "WAS" going to run down to the dealer and get one.

NOPE. NOT anymore. I changed my mind. The 2016 Maxima has a KIA front end and a Avalon/Impala mixbreed side view, and I'm still wondering what the rear view is. Have not quiet made my mind up what to make of it.

Nissan. Whoever pulled the strings and caused or allowed the 2016 Maxima to make such a HUGE DEPARTURE from the concept vehicle and emerge like this by NOT staying along the lines of the concept car's style was DISASTEROUS. The NEW Maxima's design is downright UGLY and I WILL NOT BUY one. It makes me angry looking at it. Nissan can do A LOT better than this, but didn't for some reason.

I'll go back to GM before I buy one of those.

BTW, I do not usually post but decided I would after getting a email from Motor Authority which was a lot of B.S.


----------



## TPowell (Jun 12, 2015)

100% Percent Agreed!! The concept was awesome! But that seems to be the way it always goes. Regardless which manufacturer, they always make a banging concept, then produce a ugly twist of the concept.


----------

